# Buenos Aires. Argentina.-



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics argentino100% :applause: :cheers:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Good job. Congratulations.


----------



## TigarZg1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> I m speachless!!! incredible Buenos Aires!
> 
> It's a mixture of Paris, New York and Barcelona.* I'd like to visit the city one day!*


Me too


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

My heart!!!! How can it be so beautiful!!??


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Some pics 























































































































































































































– by MKO




























These are by forumer Kuzamama

































































:cheers:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

I love the ancient pics of the several cities, thank you to post it.


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

congratulations argentino 100%

very nice thread!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow!!! hehehehe...Is that a codom on the obelisc?...You know, they put codoms on Belo Horizonte's obelic too, but...BH "obelisc" is not as huuuuuge as BA's Oh!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coq* (May 4, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old pics are stunning :cheers: thanks kay:


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Amazing city!


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

amazing!

una duda, en las fotos antiguas se ven coches q manejan alrevez q ahora, como en el Reino Unido, no sabia eso de Buenos Aires, hasta q año fue asi?


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Buenos Aires es un orgullo para Argentina y para toda latinomérica.
Es una ciudad hermosa e imponente.
Saludos.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Buenos Aires is a pride for Argentina and for all latinomérica. 
It is a beautiful city and imposing. 
Greetings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its awesome city indeed.....


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

this city is very elegant i love it


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

I Love BA!!!


----------



## Saat (Oct 29, 2008)

hi guys Argentine is very nice. Cheers from Turkey :cheers:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Buenos Aires is arguably the most beautiful city in all of America. A friend recently spent a few months there and only had very positive things to say.


----------



## gerifa (Sep 3, 2007)

Aqui aporto unas fotos que tenia en mi PC





































aclaro que no son mias las fotos..
espero que aporte........


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ INCREIBLES ESAS FOTASAS!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ^^


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

~Christopher~ said:


> amazing!
> 
> una duda, en las fotos antiguas se ven coches q manejan alrevez q ahora, como en el Reino Unido, no sabia eso de Buenos Aires, hasta q año fue asi?


*Until 1950.
By the way, the pics on the previous page are awesome, reeeeeally beautiful...*


----------



## gerifa (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola Aquí dejo más fotos, pero aclaro que no son mías y pido disculpa a sus autores pero no pude aguantar la necesidad de subir estas fotos al internacional.
Espero que les gusten.
































































espero que les gusten..


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Mi Buenos Aires Querida
Te quiero


TOP 3 MOST MARVELOUS CITIES IN THE WORLD
I LOVE IT


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

gerifa said:


>


WoW! The obelisk is huge


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*
I liked this picture very much. What is that white thin layer on the ground? Snow perhaps?*


----------



## gerifa (Sep 3, 2007)

Buenos aires y Chayanne - Torero (Vídeoclip oficial)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pzv4caE0Is


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Wonderful architecture, both old and new.


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

gerifa said:


>


me mata !!!


----------

